
China used alternative medicine to treat 96% of Covid-19 cases - hkai
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-03/17/c_138887920.htm
======
wsc981
Too bad the article doesn't describe exactly what Chinese Traditional Medicine
was used.

~~~
yorwba
As the article states, "all TCM prescriptions have shown very good clinical
effects", so it doesn't matter which prescription you use, they all work about
the same. Of course that means the effect is unlikely to be due to any active
ingredient, but rather due to the medicine being labeled "traditional" and the
psychological effect that has.

------
neeloor2004
Misleading should be removed

